# iPhone Users heads up.



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

For any other iPhone users out there. My iPhone ipod function was virtually unusable due to hissing, popping, an static issues when connected to USB after lots of searching it turns out this was a bug in iOS 4.0 that I can confirm has been addressed in 4.2. Just thought I'd hopefully save some people some troubleshooting.


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Was this on a iPhone 4 with iOS 4.0 software? Do you know if the same issue would come up with a iPhone 3GS with iOS 4.0?


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

I was using the iPhone 4, but from what I had read on apple forums people were having trouble with this issue with the 3GS and iPod touch's with 4.0 too in many different brands of cars.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Seems to be working okay with my iPhone and 4.2, so if anyone is having trouble with this, they should look into updating.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

I just bought my Cruze a few days ago and noticed crackling with my iPhone 4 via USB as well. My iPhone has been updated to 4.2.1 since the patch was released. Audio sounds fine with CD's gonna try a flash drive to see if anything changes...


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear you are having trouble. It has worked fine for me since the 4.2 update. I would definitely try a usb drive and make sure it works fine with that though. I ended up just putting a whole bunch of music on a 8gb usb drive anyways just because I can leave it in the car. Don't have the hassle of plugging the phone or ipod in every time i get in the car. Another suggestion if you are placing the phone in the center console maybe its picking up the wireless interference, this may not be the case. I would also try turning it to airplane mode, just to see if it is wireless interference too.


----------



## Cpt. Morgan (Dec 6, 2010)

*iPhone 3G issue with BlueTooth*

I really enjoy the Cruze thus far. It's a well put together, well thought out vehicle that offers pretty good mileage and all in a handsome and tech packed package. I do have one issue though and it involves my phone. When using BlueTooth, I am not able to say "Call Mom" for example and have it done. I only am able to use the dial function and say the numbers to make a call.

Does anyone else have this issue? I would really appreciate any help I could get.

Thanks for your time,

Cpt. Morgan


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

If you have an iPhone 3G or older (as opposed to a 3GS or iPhone 4), you're not going to be able to use voice dialing, because the Cruze's interface relies on your phone having some sort of voice command ability. It basically patches you in to whatever voice prompt system the phone comes already equipped with. Since Apple doesn't support voice dialing on the iPhone 3G, the Cruze's bluetooth system won't support it either. 

I suspect the reason for this is because different phones have different ways of accessing the phone directory, and GM would've had to program in ways to create a whole separate voice tag system for your phone from its own built-in address book. That would be a real pain to have to edit each time you change the contacts on your phone.

The other way to do it would be to add a DSP that did real-time voice recognition on every entry in your address book. The drawback here is, this would add cost to the system (more chips, and more power consumption for both the car and your cell phone), AND accessing a complete directory over bluetooth can be kinda slow. Since most newer smartphones already have voice prompts built in, it probably made more sense not to bother with this.


Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. FWIW, Voice dialing works pretty well on the iPhone 4.


----------



## FanDamNCSU (Dec 23, 2010)

Good news. I went ahead and did a hard restart on my iPhone and the sound is normal now. So if have an iPhone 4.2.+ and it starts popping, try holding down the home and lock buttons until the Apple logo appears to see if the issue resolves itself.


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Cpt. Morgan

Are you using an iPhone 3gs or 4, if so you use the steering wheel control and after the tone say bluetooth, then wait for the next tone and say voice. The system will then access your phones voice recognition. If your phone doesn't support this you can also store up to, i believe 30 numbers in the car for onstar and bluetooth calling. You do this by pushing the call button and say store. you then say the number in entirety . it will then ask for a name tag and anytime you want to call that number you simply push the phone button and say the name tag. If you phone is connected it will use that first. If thats not available it will use onstar calling if activated.


----------



## Cpt. Morgan (Dec 6, 2010)

cyper2002 said:


> Cpt. Morgan
> 
> Are you using an iPhone 3gs or 4, if so you use the steering wheel control and after the tone say bluetooth, then wait for the next tone and say voice. The system will then access your phones voice recognition. If your phone doesn't support this you can also store up to, i believe 30 numbers in the car for onstar and bluetooth calling. You do this by pushing the call button and say store. you then say the number in entirety . it will then ask for a name tag and anytime you want to call that number you simply push the phone button and say the name tag. If you phone is connected it will use that first. If thats not available it will use onstar calling if activated.


Just a 3G  lol. Thanks for the tip. I'll try that out today.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Has anyone tried pressing the Play/Pause button on the center console when an iPhone/iPod is connected? For some reason mine doesn't work on an iPhone 4, but the next/previous buttons work just fine...


----------



## Ninety8NeonACR (Dec 25, 2010)

bojangles said:


> Has anyone tried pressing the Play/Pause button on the center console when an iPhone/iPod is connected? For some reason mine doesn't work on an iPhone 4, but the next/previous buttons work just fine...


From what I have read online the play/pause button doesn't work with a lot of things.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ninety8NeonACR said:


> From what I have read online the play/pause button doesn't work with a lot of things.


Can you link me to a couple webpages in regards to this please?


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my iphone 3gs on 4.2.1 works fine, though at times going to the nect track via steering wheel controls doesn't work.


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

I've noticed a few times once I connect my ipod touch that the music plays with a static sound to it. I was starting to think something might be wrong with my connect, or the car itself. I'll try updating it tonight and see if I ever have the problem again. It has only happened twice and that's day apart from eachother.

Also, I've noticed that the play/pause buttons do not work either when using my ipod touch.....kind of weird if you ask me.


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

TGrayEco said:


> I've noticed a few times once I connect my ipod touch that the music plays with a static sound to it. I was starting to think something might be wrong with my connect, or the car itself. I'll try updating it tonight and see if I ever have the problem again. It has only happened twice and that's day apart from eachother.
> 
> Also, I've noticed that the play/pause buttons do not work either when using my ipod touch.....kind of weird if you ask me.



With the family's 2010 Equinox I noticed that occasionally after awhile we had to unplug and replug in the iPhone due to static. I haven't noticed it in awhile though.

Since I got my cruze, play pause has never worked. Taking it in at some point to get it fixed hopefully.


----------



## luv2cruze (Dec 15, 2010)

Actually I've noticed the static thing with my iPod Nano (5th gen) lately.. I thought it was my cord. If I unplug it and plug it in again it seems to go away. Weird..


----------



## Thor1182 (May 9, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Actually I've noticed the static thing with my iPod Nano (5th gen) lately.. I thought it was my cord. If I unplug it and plug it in again it seems to go away. Weird..



I think it might be a feedback loop that only seems to be cause by certain situations. Replugging the device seems to reset the loop.


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

luv2cruze said:


> Actually I've noticed the static thing with my iPod Nano (5th gen) lately.. I thought it was my cord. If I unplug it and plug it in again it seems to go away. Weird..


I have experienced the same thing with both my ipod and my iphone. If i get too much static noise i just reseat the connection and it goes away.


----------



## Miche679 (May 17, 2011)

I have the same issue with making calls via blue tooth!! Works perfectly as long as i say the phone number but not by name. I have tried to say VOICE and have the call go through but that hasnt worked. I will try what cyper2002 says and say bluetooth first then say voice.. Anyone gotten this to work yet??? BTW I have an Iphone 4


----------



## Blue-LT (Apr 28, 2011)

I only figured this out yesterday, and if you push the button on the radio that looks like a phone you can scroll thru the contact list on the phone. But as far as voice dialing my Iphone from the voice command, no. But I did store some numbers in the onstar and that seemed to work ok.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

It works for e, push the phone button on the steering wheel, say bluetooth, the car will say bluetooth ready, say voice, the car will say voice - accessing, when you hear the beep from the phone as usual from voice control after 5 seconds or so, say call <contact name>.


----------



## kidcruze2011 (May 9, 2012)

The reason the Pause /Play button does not work is in mid-2011 the Communication Interface Module was quietly upgraded to resolve this issue. My dealer spent all day with Tech Support at GM to resolve this. They swapped the module and now everything is working perfectly. Have your dealer change this module - it is separate from the radio - but will certainly be covered under warranty... Your welcome

R


----------

